# Wood BF by H



## Harryssss (26/4/16)

Thanks to @Stevape;) 

Just got me to build again and will be posting steps and pics. 

Sent from my LG-H635 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;) (26/4/16)

So glad I could be of some Influence not sure if its good or bad yet haha dont want to cause anger and frustration only smiles and unicorns

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

